# Piecing together a Leatherface Costume.



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I am looking for some help with my Leatherface Costume. So far i have my mask, Apron, shirt, pants, and boots. The two things i am running into problems with are the Leather Arm guards/bands on Leatherface's forearms and his Chainsaw. I just want to say before people start throwing out suggestions that please do not suggest those crappy plastic chainsaws that they sell for like $20. I'm not trying to toot my own horn but i have sank a lot of money, time and patience into this costume to try and make this as acurate to the movie as possible so i'm not gonna cheese it up by cutting corners. I am not so worried about the Chainsaw in all honesty because i can always rent one if need be. My big dilema are these arm bands. I have no idea what they are or what purpose they serve? All i know is that they are a key element. Well, not a key element but i'd like to have them for the costume. 

Thanks in advance for any and all help,

Nick


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

I totally get the authenticity thing, I am exactly the same way and spend tons of money on my costumes to make them as legit as possible. As for the chainsaw, I say you have the right idea with renting one. Nothing will even come close to the real thing. Now the arm guards-that's what they look like to me, I found a pic, let me know if this is what you mean. If so, maybe there is something in sporting goods (shin guards? as a prototype.) You can make them out of leather, or better yet naugahyde.

View attachment 7168


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Google search arm chaps or chainsaw arm chaps and see if that helps you out some. Also it kinda looks like you might be able to go to your local motercycle shop and get something like them.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Is that what that's called? "Arm chaps", interesting LOL.


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks for the leads everyone i'll do some searching and let you know what i find.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

They appear to be custom props probably made from victims. A quick search out of my curiosity didn't find arm chaps anywhere similar. I think your best bet would be to go to a leather craft store, or some such specialty store near you. We had one here once, and I had bought 8th inch tool grade leather. It appears from the photo to be similar.


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah i was looking aroundd last night and didn't find anything that looked identical. I'm gonna search for leather stores around my area and see if i can get lucky. 

Thanks


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

You might find a search for leather gauntlets helpful ... perhaps you can modify them to serve your purpose. Good Luck!


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

thats the closest thing i've seen so far but it does need some modifying. Thanks MADAM.


----------

